# asspads v.3 (and other padding)



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

anyone have any good experiences with any specific makes/models of hip/ass pads? i've read the other two threads on the subject but wondered if anyone had any more experiences with them? 

the only ones i could find in person were the pro-tec (both hip pads and knee pads) ones, which i'm gonna assume won't fit with my pants right now. any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oh crickey!

i have said a billion times, but they are good enuff to say it at least one more time.....

SKELETOOL

they do fast mail order and you can pay thru pay pal


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Now what does a Leatherman multitool have to do with azzpads?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

skeletools.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

I wear the Reds ass pads and like them a lot. They dont have a TON of padding, but instead use some hard pads in key areas. The pads are incased in a board short so they are a good deal more comfortable than other diaper-like ass pads I have used before. I also have a pair of pro tec ones that offer a ton of protection (more than the reds) but are more diaper-like in feeling.


----------

